# Recruiter contact



## yahagi_m (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi,

We are family of a Hungarian husband, a Japanese wife, and 4 y.o boy, currently located in Hong Kong, but hoping to relocate to Frankfurt ASAP before our son starts elementary school.

My husband and I are IT engineer in finance (specialised in trading system). We have been sending CV to major recruitment companies from their website, however, they don't reply us back. We have been using all major job sizes, too. But no luck.

By any chance, does anyone has a direct contact information of "someone" who is in recruitment companies so that we could talk to someone directly?

Your help is much appreciated.
Maiko Yahagi Szakacs


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

yahagi_m said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are family of a Hungarian husband, a Japanese wife, and 4 y.o boy, currently located in Hong Kong, but hoping to relocate to Frankfurt ASAP before our son starts elementary school.
> 
> ...



Don't these major recruitment companies have phone numbers on their websites?

Have you called them and asked for feedback?

Maybe your CV gets disregarded because they think you would need sponsoring (the bit about an EU national spouse exercising treaty rights is somewhat obscure knowledge).

Or maybe you are not sending your applications in the right format?

Do you lack application pictures? (do an image search on 'Bewerbungsfoto')

German companies usually expect copies/scans of qualifications and written references from former employers. Have you been sending those?

Cover letters are nearly as important as CVs and can be quite detailed, unlike in other countries. How strong are your cover letters?

After having said all of this, please keep in mind that I know next to nothing about the specifics of any application quirks that may or may not be important in your specific industry.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Frankly, I've found that it is much more effective to apply for jobs posted by recruiters - basically anything vaguely related to your qualifications. If they have something (or might do in the future) where your qualifications would be of interest, they'll generally contact you. (Found the best recruiter I ever used in this manner.)

But as ALKB says, make sure your resumé/CV includes all the necessary information, especially your immigration status, "family" (i.e. marital) status, nationality, languages and levels, etc. They will assume the worst about any missing information (particularly regarding your need for sponsorship and/or your expectations regarding relocation assistance).

By applying for a job offering, they get an idea of what you're looking for. If you just send in an unsolicited CV, you're essentially asking them to figure out what sort of position you are interested in.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

yahagi_m said:


> We are family of a Hungarian husband, a Japanese wife, and 4 y.o boy, currently located in Hong Kong, but hoping to relocate to Frankfurt ASAP before our son starts elementary school.


There is no reason to hurry, children don't start school in Germany until they are 6 years old.

You might want to try calling various agencies to determine your employment prospects.


----------

